# Engine help



## vtec160bhp (Jun 19, 2006)

Try to detail my BMW Engine put there is TOO MUCH Engine Lacquer all over the plastic bits metal bite.. and its all gone yellow and looks like SH*T ...I have tryed engine degreaser..put it stuck on GOOD:wall: ...
Can some one put me in the right direction to get some Hardcore engine cleaner!! Please


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

BMW coat the whole car in a protective layer of Cosmolene for transportation. When it gets to the dealer, it gets washed off most of the car but unfortunately seldom under the bonnet. 

It's apparently quite easy to remove when freshly applied but when it gets baked on it's a b1tch to remove, as you've discovered!

Citrus degreasers tend to work best at softening and removing it, have a look through Halfords or even the supermarket cleaning isle for something with orange or Lemon oils and leave it to soak for 10 minutes or so. Should soften it up enough to allow you to wipe it off, still won't be very easy but it will come off slowly.

Dave


----------



## vtec160bhp (Jun 19, 2006)

cheers dave lovelly car nice wet paint....


----------



## phil20vt (Jun 17, 2006)

hi i was a dewaxer down Royal portbury docks for a while .and yes i never went under bonnet. sorry

I used to do night shifts . you work with a driver who drives all the cars for you. i used to have double wash bay and about 100+ a cars a night to do at 90p each or somthing like that. i used to spray a softing agent over 4 cars at a time. let driver put two in bay then jet wash with very hot water and kerosene mix. do one car then drive goes though rinse spray on way out and put next car in . fun for 12 hours a night in winter.

also done window etching and valeting down there for a while too

the safest way to remove is the way already said . unless your brave and want to steam your engine bay. something ive done many times with no problems on most cars as a valeter. but im not going any where near my fiat engine with one. agian your choice but im not recommending it


----------

